# Gut-loading mealworms



## CoffeeKat (Jan 15, 2014)

I read somewhere that mealworms can be gut-loaded with calcium by adding a cuttlebone to their container. Does anyone know if egg shells would accomplish the same thing? I'm assuming this would be in addition to veggies, since the calcium source would not provide the moisture the meal worms need.....right?


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Grated/powdered cuttlebone works, powdered eggshells works (for me as well), feeding your mealworms with bok choy and spinach also helps with calcium gutloading. Careful with adding though as it is easy to overdose


----------



## CoffeeKat (Jan 15, 2014)

Great information, thanks. I'll go the spinach route, since we usually have it around the house. I knew it was a calcium source but did not make the connection. By adding too much and overdosing, do you mean it's detrimental to the mealworm or the hedgehog? Would just loading with spinach (not adding eggshells or cuttlebone) be okay and provide sufficient calcium?


----------

